# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Windows Authentication over Internet

## TSQL_Oz

*PLEASE IGNORE THIS QUESTION OF MINE, IT WAS DUMB AND I WAS UP EARLY IN THE MORNING.*

I'm building a VB.NET application that will access the SQL Server over the internet. As the application is being installed on PCs and company laptops can I use Windows Authentication to access the Server over the Net? This would save the user having to enter yet another password to a company system. It would also mean we are not sending passwords over the internet.

Is there any reason I should use Mixed Authentication instead?

Tia.

----------


## Claire

Microsoft recommends to use windows authentication much more than sql authentication. But there are cases like application requires sql authentication or the setup of heterogeneous environment (replication/linked server/from sql server to other RDBMS)

If you are 100% confident that you don't encounter any cases that works only with sql authentication. It's definitely a good practice to use windows authentication.

----------


## rmiao

You can't use windows authentication if user is from untrusted domain, just like this case.

----------

